# I want to go away.



## jana.bo99

Hello,

I would like to know in all languages:

I want to go away!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: я хочу уйти (уехать - if you talking of an equivalent of the German 'fahren').

French: je veux partir

Spanish: quiero irme (but wait for natives to confirm this)


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *Ik wil weg*


----------



## Woland

Romanian : Vreau să plec !


----------



## kiyama

Catalan: 
M'en vull anar!
Vull marxar!
Vull tocar el dos! (more informal). Literally, it would mean "Touch the two".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

kiyama said:


> Vull tocar el dos! (more informal). Literally, it would mean "Touch the two".


 
Why??


----------



## min300

In Persian we say '  mikhaham az inja beravam - می خواهم از اینجا بروم' which means ' I want to go away ( from here).


----------



## Lello4ever

In Italian is "Voglio andarmene".


----------



## HistofEng

Haitian-Creole - *Mwen vle pati*.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto:* _mi volas foriri._


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:

Quero partir! (more formal)
Quero-me ir embora! (more colloquial)
Quero-me pôr a andar! (Portugal, very colloquial)
Quero bazar! (Portugal, youth slang)


----------



## kiyama

> Originally Posted by Setwale_Charm 	Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kiyama*
> 
> 
> Vull tocar el dos! (more informal). Literally, it would mean "Touch the two".
> 
> Why??



I don't know. It's just a curious way to say it. Now that you made me think about it, we also say "Toca el dos que el tres ja és fora", which would be: "touch two, three it's already out.


----------



## Stéphane89

In French, we can also say: *Je veux m'en aller*


----------



## Outsider

Je me demandais justement comment on le disait avec le verbe « s'en aller ».


----------



## linguist786

Gujarati: મને જતુ રહેવું છે (mane jatu rahevu Che)
Hindi: मैं जाना चाहता हूँ or more colloqially मुझे जाना हैं (maiN jaanaa chaahtaa hooN/mujhe jaanaa haiN)
Urdu: *ميں جانا چاہتا ہوں *or more colloquially *مجهے جانا ہے* (maiN jaanaa chaahtaa hooN/mujhe jaanaa haiN)

In German, they would be most likely to say "Ich will weg!"


----------



## Ellis

Greek: Θέλω να φεύγω (Thelo na fevgo)
Azeri: Mən çıxıb getmək istəyirəm.


----------



## betulina

kiyama said:


> Catalan:
> M'en vull anar!



Small correction: M'en --> *Me'n


*


----------



## ukuca

Ellis said:


> Azeri: Mən çıxıb getmək istəyirəm.



In Turkish, it's very similar to that: "Ben çekip gitmek istiyorum" or just "Çekip gitmek istiyorum" (I want to go out, je veux m'en aller). But also we say "çıkıp gitmek istiyorum" (I want to walk off). I wonder, which one is *"çıxıb"*?


----------



## Homeworkhelp

Hebrew:*אני רוצה ללכתב למקום אחר* 

Hope you get what you are looking for!!!


----------



## ukuca

StefKE said:


> In French, we can also say: *Je veux m'en aller*



My french dictionary also gives "se tirer" for "to go away", is it informal?


----------



## Ellis

ukuca said:


> In Turkish, it's very similar to that: "Ben çekip gitmek istiyorum" or just "Çekip gitmek istiyorum" (I want to go out, je veux m'en aller). But also we say "çıkıp gitmek istiyorum" (I want to walk off). I wonder, which one is *"çıxıb"*?


_Çıxıb_ is _çıkıp_. For _çekip_, the Azeri would be _çəkib_, the use of which however wouldn't make in this particular context.


----------



## astlanda

Estonian:
I want to go away! = Ma tahan minema minna.
Colloquial Finnish:
Mä tahdon pois.


----------



## 0stsee

*Indonesian:*

*Aku mau kabur!*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Želim da odem. / Желим да одем.


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig
Tha mise ag iarraidh a dh’fhalbh.


----------



## Mariamar

Em Português parece-me mais correcto:
Quero ir-me embora!
Quero pôr-me a andar!

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mariamar

Sorry. I forgot to start in English:
It seems more correct to say in Portuguese:
Quero ir-me embora!
Quero pôr-me a andar!

Regards


----------



## chriskardos

Hungarian: el akarok menni!


----------

